# DIY LED moonlights installed



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

I was interested to get some moonlights on my tank as I work 2nd shift and most of the time I see the tank it's dark. Looked at the pre-manufactured ones and decided they were too expensive for what they are.

I ordered two 12" LED strips with 24 Blue LEDs on each strip for 6.99 each. The strips are designed for 12V DC power so I went to radio shack and picked up a variable AC/DC converter from 3V to 12V 1A max costing 14.99.

The LED strips came with two prong male connectors on them and I did not have a mate that would work so I removed them and just soldered wires onto the boards. The strips are supposed to be moisture resistant, but I work in electronics and we have a conformal coating spray booth at work so I coated the boards making them virtually water proof. I screwed the boards into the reflector housing in my fluorescent fixture and tied the wires out of the way, and drilled a small hole in the back to allow the wires out. Cut the end off the AC/DC converter and splice to the wires from the LEDs and presto moonlights for a 125 gallon under $30.










This was running them on the full 12V. All LEDs are lit and it's a way too bright.









Dropped the voltage to 9V and it cut off about half of the LEDs on the strip and dropped the light down to where it was just a little too bright.









Dropped down to 7.5V and it cut off all but 4 LEDs on each strip and it's perfect. Not too bright, just enough light to see whats going on in the tank but not disturb the fish.









Short video.

I have the daylights and the moonlights on separate timers so the moonlights come on when the daylights go out.

What do you think?


----------



## gatch (Nov 11, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks really good dimmed down some. Thanks for the good idea.


----------



## Cichness (Dec 27, 2006)

Where did you order the LED's


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ordered them from http://unique-leds.com/


----------



## Mike Mirto (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the idea! I'm now doing the same thing. I ordered mine from https://www.superbrightleds.com/ They have pretty much everything.


----------



## Courteau (Nov 19, 2008)

would a 500ma work as well ? i have one lying around


----------



## chris350 (Jul 9, 2008)

i have some of those lights that i got from online too...(ebay)

I've been using them on my 10 gallon grow out tank........every other day or so...the LED's keep failing....burning out....i dont know why...they are on a 12v power supply..
point is... i hope its easy to replace where you put them...


----------

